# VRON's superdmz log



## vron247 (Oct 30, 2011)

Received my super dmz whole stack yesterday.

*Current stats: *
Age: 27       Weight: 157 lbs         Height: 5'11

*Nutrition:*
Lots of fruits, pasta, oat meal, olive oil, ON mass gainer protein with milk, veggies and lots of water. Lunch and dinner with 1-1.5 cups rice and veggies/chicken.

*Workout:*
1-1.5hr/day in gym, 5 days per week.
Biceps
Lats
Shoulders
Triceps
Chest
Finish each workout with dibs and pushups.

*FIRST 4 WEEKS:* 
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - _1 cap daily _(10mg/day)
Ultra Male Rx - _1 cap daily           (before sleep)_
_Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food_
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - _2 caps daily   (1hr after taking super dmz)_

---------------------------------- 
*LAST 4 WEEKS:* 
6-Bromo - 3 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily  

Maybe I will get a clomid if I feel like. Please feel free to comment, definitely looking for any improvement.


----------



## boxxer (Oct 30, 2011)

Im subscribed


----------



## vron247 (Nov 1, 2011)

Day 1 - 1 cap, mouth drying more than usual, lots of water.
Day 2 - 1 cap. Nothing to report.
Day 3- upped to 2caps, workout has been normal. Ordered clomid for pct.


----------



## vron247 (Nov 8, 2011)

Been a week going with 2caps/day, am getting quite a bit of massive headache after I take in a cap.


----------

